# Who Needs Brakes?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Finished the preliminary mounting of the custom steel deer buster grille for my '66 International, 1-ton, AWD. As heavy as the grille is, it didn't pull the front end down at all, but I can feel the extra weight when steering.

It'll come off for painting and then get reinstalled.

Also, added duals to handle more payload.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that turned out great glen


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks good--- I don't think much is gonna get past it.

In the big truck world they call those things a "herd guard".

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome is all I can say.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now he's going to aim for the deer. Looks good though. What color are you going to paint it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice ! That'll look awesome painted up.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

One of a kind, that's for sure. We mounted it to the frame and I already feel safer going down the back roads, where deer can surprise a person.

That's funny, DW. Maybe I should mount a laser sight on it.

It'll be painted flat black with IH red in the milled lettering.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welded on, or bolts with slots to allow a tad of rearward motion upon impact? Details and pictures of the actual/physical mount. hoto:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Now he's going to aim for the deer. Looks good though. What color are you going to paint it?


I agree .. If I had a bumper like that I'd go looking for em . Great job Glen .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice bumper Glen. 
Years ago a friend of mine slammed into the back of my Jeep Wagoner with his International while we were out four wheeling. I am glad he didn't have a bumper like yours.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What is shown is a temporary mount using 1/2-inch grade 8 bolts. Going to 3/4-inch with some hardened, self-centering washers on the side mount, which is actually the original bumper bracket. (We used the same bracket but left the original holes in the event someone wants to reinstall the original bumper.)

Since it's bolted in 2 directions, the idea of slotted holes won't be of much use, except to say that they are already elongated so that we could adjust it vertically. But, it won't move back and forth. I used my impact driver and ended up forcing the washer into the hole, because I didn't have a grade 8 one.

The only other change will be to switch the direction of one bolt to put the nut out of view.


----------

